#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Training Grounds >  >  >  What is a Sexual Astral Entity that can spend long time on Physical Plane?

## dustin255

What is a Sexual Astral Entity that can spend long time on Physical Plane?

----------


## pill75

> If you mean show up in the physical they can only manifest for a small time, they can attack from the astral to the physical and they attack in the astral while you sleep, but they can't sustain a long period, they have to deplete your energy to do so, and it is hard for astral being to stay a long time in the physical, they need to come through the thick matter of our world. If that were the case all shells entities and sexual beings would be physical constantly.


is that why a person can fall right back to sleep after one of those scarey experiences?cause thier energy is drained

----------


## seekerofprophecies

This explains why i keep getting drained.

----------


## vine123

hello help me

----------

